# Humidity inside of headlight



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

I had my engine "detailed" (powerwashed) yesterday, and I noticed this morning that my passenger side headlight asssembly is now fogged up on the inside.

Is this something that will dry itself out? I had actually thought that the facelift model headlights on the E39 were pretty well sealed shut.


-


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

I do not know if this applies also to the 5 series but I took my car into the dealer last week because I had water (condesation) inside my foglights after heavy rains. The dealer showed me a bulletin from BMW saying water inside headlamps and foglights was acceptable. There are supposed to be drain tubes so I assume the light assemblies are not hermetically sealed. When this happens the lights need to be run to dry out the inside of the headlamps.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

LDV330i said:


> I do not know if this applies also to the 5 series but I took my car into the dealer last week because I had water (condesation) inside my foglights after heavy rains. The dealer showed me a bulletin from BMW saying water inside headlamps and foglights was acceptable. There are supposed to be drain tubes so I assume the light assemblies are not hermetically sealed. When this happens the lights need to be run to dry out the inside of the headlamps.


That is sort of what I was thinking. Although it is not acceptable to me!

My friend's 2001 E38 has the same problem with the fog lamps. His service guru told him to "keep them on all of the time" so that the heat would prevent any fogging. :tsk:

Anyway, at least I now have an engine clean enough to eat off of!

-


----------



## E39spd (Mar 4, 2004)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> That is sort of what I was thinking. Although it is not acceptable to me!
> 
> My friend's 2001 E38 has the same problem with the fog lamps. His service guru told him to "keep them on all of the time" so that the heat would prevent any fogging. :tsk:
> 
> ...


The E39 headlights (at least the 2001) has the vent tubes on it, I saw it the other day, on the pass side, near the turn signal bulb socket, they must have gotten the water in at the right angle.

As long as it does not leak when driving you should be ok.


----------

